# Doctor desperate for another child 'hanged herself after IVF failed'



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Very Sad story 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1250172/Doctor-wanted-child-hanged-IVF-failed.html


----------



## angelihelen (Feb 15, 2009)

Just heartbreaking. That poor woman 's family.  

Just goes to show how badly it can affect us.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Absolutely awful, poor lady to have felt so low that she couldn't see the gift she'd already been blessed with.


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Awe that poor women , just like angelihelen said it just goes to show how much it affects us 
think the goverment needs to relise how badly this does affect people , and put more money in for fertility treatment and help for everyone going through this


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Just awful, the pressure she must have had wanting to have a son for family I can only imagine    I have no doubt she adored her daughter but different cultures have different ways. I hope shes at peace now.

I have to say alot of ppl don't understand what we all go through trying to conceive-a friend of mine literally thought it was as easy as mixing the egg and sperm and then you where good to go! Dear love her she was totally shocked when I explained about drugs, scans, follie size, the nerve wrecking wait for fertilisation-if your lucky, what grade, any to be frozen, then 2weeks of torture, she thought you where immediately pg once they mixed the 'test tube' she is intelligent and very successful in her buisness-but I guess the sayings true until you've walked in someone else's shoes you just never know


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh how heart breaking   

I do feel the clinics should do more "after care". After out 0 fert we were offered nothing, think because they do this day in day out they get desensitised to us and forget that we are humans not numbers


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

gosh i knew i shouldn't have read that

i hate hate hate the DM and some of it's judgmental readers. some of those comments are disgraceful  

while i do feel sorry for her OH and LO left behind, who is anyone to judge her mental state of mind? were they there with her? of course not!

and if i see the 'why don't they just adopt?' line one more time...people make it sounds like there are orphanages full of delightful babies that you pop down to and chose from!

while it's something i'm considering i know it's not for everyone...and it's far from a walk in the park or a quick fix!


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Katie C I hear ya! I have been asked 'would you not adopt?' er........yes I would but like you say some people think its just a case of going to social servicesand saying right I'll take one of each please


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Kate i know what you mean i read them to and it made me so angery some of the stupid comments, and i would love to have put my own comment in but it wouldnt have been to nice    lol, some people dont have a clue what we all go through in the tx journey , but i think the people that wrote these comment have had the children they wanted with no problems at all , they should spend a few months in our shoes and they will see how it feels , my friend has only started trying for a baby and its not happing for her and now the tests have been started , and she said to me the other day , i am only starting to understand how you are feeling now, this is the most stressful ,and heartbraking thing i have ever went though i dont know how you have done this for three years 

I reallly feel for that poor lady , i know how she felt ,and its very easy to get in that position when going through infertility


----------

